# VG vs PG nic



## Raslin (23/10/14)

Hi guys, does The choice of VG nic vs PG nic affect the flavour/taste in any way? If so how?


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

VG tends to mute flavours. Do not think it would have much of an effect on the Nicotine itself as it is almost tasteless (some do get a peppery taste). It will depend on how much total VG you have in your final mix or VG, PG and flavours.


----------



## Raslin (23/10/14)

I hear you, currently using VG based nic with a 60% VG split. 13% flavour with a VG based nic. Thinking to move to a Pg based Vic.


----------

